# went fishin this week



## davduckman2010 (Jul 9, 2015)

got burned out with my job took a voluntary layoff a few weeks ago. to tell you the truth I don't want to go back getting sick of it all after 33 years of killing my self. couple more years im frickin done so a friend I grew up with and I went to lake Ontario to catch king salmon and trout have not been up there in 20 years still got the big boys up ther hasn't changed. the kings are a couple weeks of but we scratch out a few great charter guys we booked with. they new there crap going back labor day weekend when its nothing but giant kings and cohos running I sure missed my fishing up there. good times long over due

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 9, 2015)

That looks like heaven Duck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like you guys had a great time !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That looks like heaven Duck!


it is heaven only 5 1/2 hour drive those browns were half the size as the ones they hooked into the day before that's what I want for the wall a 25 pounder or a 40 lb king ---- next time


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like fun. NICE fish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice haul! Love fresh fish!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice football browns duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2015)

How very cool my friend, glad you had a good time. The smaller ones are better eating anyway, but you know that. lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks like an awesome and very fun day! Looks like a blast. I would have been tempted to fish for pike. They are fun to reel in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks like a great time, Duck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 10, 2015)

Holy crap, that brown compared to the little stream fish we get is huge. They must eat well in the lake.
I've heard of Lake Erie smallmouth and walleye. Do they fish those in Ontario too?
Lake Michigan is mostly like the ones you got.
Good for you, looks like a great time.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 10, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Holy crap, that brown compared to the little stream fish we get is huge. They must eat well in the lake.
> I've heard of Lake Erie smallmouth and walleye. Do they fish those in Ontario too?
> Lake Michigan is mostly like the ones you got.
> Good for you, looks like a great time.
> Graybeard


lake Ontario is deep frickin real deep we were catching those browns in 9 to 12 ft of water about 200 yards out if you go 1 mile out its over 100 ft deep 3 miles 300 to 500 ft deep. they say those salmon grow from 12 inches to 40 inches in 5 years. they get a rare walleye up there but there big 12 lbs or better. these browns grow extremely fast gorgeing fish daily up to 7 to 8 lbs a year. I had one bit didn't see it but it ran and didn't stop till it spit the hook almost took all the line from the real felt like I hooked a truck that floored it never stoped had to be a giant king salmon -- broke my heart had nightmares about that one

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2015)

Damn that brings back memories of catching spec trout and king mackrel in the GOM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice fish dave. We have a reservoir to the north. Rufus woods on the columbia river. They have net pens where they raise Triploid rainbows- they alter fish so they cannot breed. These fish escape the pens and grow into football shaped giants. The record now is 29+ lbs. Those Browns sorta have the football shape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 10, 2015)

cant wait to go back these were all babys compared to next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------

